# Any runners out there?



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2013)

Hi all,

Apart from aquascaping and photography I've recently (last 12 months) really go into running. I'm now the captain of my local team and we won the road race league this season! 

I've got my first half-marathon (13 miles) next Sunday - The Great Eastern Run, which I'm hoping to run sub 1:30. I ran my first sub-40 min 10km race last week which was a real milestone for me. Next year I'm considering my first full marathon.

Are there any other runners out there?  It's a fantastic stress reliever and great for helping to keep the weight down!  I thoroughly recommend it. 

Now I not only get excited about new species of aquarium plants becoming available, and new cameras, but new trainers and GPS devices too! lol

Cheers,
George


----------



## sa80mark (6 Oct 2013)

I used to do a lot back in my army days but not much now due to my back, now I mostly do a lot of cycling, keeps me trim but much less impact


----------



## tekopikin (6 Oct 2013)

I was a very avid runner; I completed the 2010 Virgin London Marathon and lots of 10k runs. In March 2012 I had surgery to my foot which has put a stop to that for now - I've since taken up swimming. (I have sneaked in the odd 5k run now and then, quickly followed up with ice and anti-inflammatory medication). It really is very addictive and I agree with you a hundred percent it is indeed a stress reliever .
Last week I got a letter in the post - I was successful in the ballot for the 2014 Virgin London Marathon!


----------



## Wallace (6 Oct 2013)

I ran the London marathon in 2007, did no training whatsoever and it took me 6hrs and 20 mins. 

I completed the first 13 miles in 2hrs 30 mins and then cramp set in and thy was that. A combo of running,walking, and crawling ensued for the remaining 13.2 miles. 

Never again!


----------



## BigTom (6 Oct 2013)

My girlfriend is hopelessly addicted. If she doesn't get in a good 8-10km daily she gets really frustrated. 

I'm more of a sitter-downer


----------



## Alastair (6 Oct 2013)

I did the manchester run 2 years ago and used to jog ever morning when id first get up but havent done any for a while. Just xc bike riding


----------



## Rich Jackson (6 Oct 2013)

I run off-road find the impact on tarmac hurts my feet! I race cyclocross and road time trials as well!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Oct 2013)

I run...to the pub.


----------



## devo (6 Oct 2013)

I've been running now for more than 30 years. Always off-road (it seems daft to live in Cumbria and run on the road). I used to be reasonably good at it, but now I do it because it is still enjoyable and I've always done it.


----------



## tekopikin (7 Oct 2013)

Wallace said:


> I ran the London marathon in 2007, did no training whatsoever and it took me 6hrs and 20 mins.
> 
> I completed the first 13 miles in 2hrs 30 mins and then cramp set in and thy was that. A combo of running,walking, and crawling ensued for the remaining 13.2 miles.
> 
> Never again!


Ha ha ha...that's exactly what happened to me back in 2010; I just didn't realise how much training you had to put in to cover that distance and didn't start 'training' till mid-February. The longest distance I ever covered while training was 11 miles before my ankled packed in so I quit training fearing an injury would spell the end for my run and just went for the big kahuna on the day finishing in 5:47:27


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

I used to be before I left the army, since then my fitness has rapidly decreased. just signed up for the northwest hell runners event at delamere so that has given me some motivation to start running again!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2013)

Nice one guys.


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (25 Oct 2013)

I don't run but have read Murukami's _*What I Talk About When I Talk About Running. Well worth reading.*_


----------



## George Farmer (26 Oct 2013)

Monk d'Wally de Honk said:


> I don't run but have read Murukami's _*What I Talk About When I Talk About Running. Well worth reading.*_


Just ordered a copy.  Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Richard Dowling (26 Nov 2013)

I've recently got into running, until my supination, bad knees, bad hips and bad back decided to ruin things. Finding a sport shop that knows what they are talking about regarding running shoes is almost impossible!

I'm pretty much out of action already!


----------



## kirk (22 Sep 2014)

I used to be a long distance runner many years ago, my wife was too.  I'm good at running up dept, running taps that's about all now.  I've spent too long pumping iron and not doing cardiovascular unless it's spin I join in, I blame running for my  knackered knees.


----------



## foxfish (22 Sep 2014)

Same here, it all seemed such a good and natural idea at the time, now I feel too old for my age, hobbling around and complaining about all my joins creaking!
Having said that I might not be here now if I hadn't strengthened my heart for all those years!


----------



## Lindy (23 Sep 2014)

To celebrate turning 40 I have started running. Shuffling might be a better description. Only 4 weeks in and go out 3 times a week. It is still a chore but I feel good afterwards and getting fitter. Yay. Being 40 is bad enough, don't want to add fat to the title too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2014)

I occasionally run for the bus when I'm late...does that count?


----------



## kirk (23 Sep 2014)

With a bad back I think that counts


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Sep 2014)

Bless you Kirk..I wish I could still run I used to run between 20 and 30 km a week - off road mostly, and swim 3km twice a week in open water, April - October...in a wet suit I hasten to add. And rack up countless miles on a bike...but alas no more.
These days I'm a professional gym bunny, CV type classes mostly and some weights, oh and I still swim, but indoors...


----------



## Henry (24 Sep 2014)

Alastair said:


> I did the manchester run 2 years ago and used to jog ever morning when id first get up but havent done any for a while. Just xc bike riding



Xc MTB or road riding? If the former, where do you recommend? (Sorry for bried hijack)


----------



## tekopikin (27 Sep 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> To celebrate turning 40 I have started running. Shuffling might be a better description. Only 4 weeks in and go out 3 times a week. It is still a chore but I feel good afterwards and getting fitter. Yay. Being 40 is bad enough, don't want to add
> fat to the title too.


Hi,
Here's an article I thought might be worth a share:
http://www.goodformrunning.com/ hope it helps


----------



## Edvet (27 Sep 2014)

My plants make runners, does that count?


----------



## nickmcmechan (27 Sep 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apart from aquascaping and photography I've recently (last 12 months) really go into running. I'm now the captain of my local team and we won the road race league this season!
> 
> ...


Used to be a keen runner in my teens

Started up again a few years ago but fell victim to fallen arches and subsequent Achilles and calf pain.

There's a shop in Edinburgh called 'Run 4 It'. Went there as I had heard about them. They put you on a treadmill and video you walking and running barefoot. Make an analysis of your movement and recommend appropriate trainers, along with a consultation. I went through about 4 pairs of trainers before they found me the right ones (they put you back on the treadmill with the trainers on and video you again)

So, after getting the right footwear - can't recommend that enough - the pain in the fallen arches disappeared completely. I don't need to wear arch supports in my footwear at all now and I used  to wear them in all. I run with eh dogs a few times a week now which I really enjoy. Not sure I would get to the 1/2 marathon stage, as the Achilles need to strengthen up a bit, but I fell brilliant t on the days I run.

The other thing that really helped me was the 5k runner app. It builds you up in the right way. You start off with 1.5min running and 2 mins walking 5 times. I was embarrassed that on the first occasions I struggled! It gradually increased the running and break intervals I an ingenious way. I now run at least 5k two to three times per week. However if I'd started off straight away on long runs without breaks I can guarantee I would have given it up by now

Good luck with your competitive runs!



nickmcmechan said:


> Used to be a keen runner in my teens
> 
> Started up again a few years ago but fell victim to fallen arches and subsequent Achilles and calf pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richardbunting (14 Oct 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apart from aquascaping and photography I've recently (last 12 months) really go into running. I'm now the captain of my local team and we won the road race league this season!
> 
> ...



Most impressive george!

I run but only 10 km max, 14 years service and a bout of asthma have stumped my running ambitions a little.

However i do love rugby, and i absolutely revel in being a prop: loose or tight head its all fun to me.

So going the gym, op massive and sprinting is my game now

I would like a sub 0945 mile and a half though........

Whats your favourite high intensity training??


----------

